# Yay Mina!



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This weekend we had our local dog event. My trainer and schutzhund club had a booth set up and performed a couple demo's for obedience and protection work. This was Mina's (1yr old gsd) first public appearance. Considering it was her first time performing in front of hundreds of people and dogs each demo, I think she did very well. All Day I was getting people coming up and telling me how impressed they were with her. 

In between demo's I decided to go down to the AKC booth and give a CGC a shot. We have not trained for it but I figured why not. She passed with flying colors! It was very simple, but I'm glad I did it. The evaluator was laughing at me because I had her doing competition style obedience through the whole thing haha. 

Any ways, I am very proud of her. She did fantastic all weekend!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations on both the CGC and the demo! It's nice when hard work pays off and in such a flashy way too


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Way to go Mina! Congrats!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! I'm just glad our first public performance wasn't a trial. I had to work out a few jitters on our first demo. 

Now if I got told one more time over the weekend (it was a two day event) how small my girl was and that she can't be pure because she is so small, I was going to punch them in the face. I can't tell you how many people came up to tell me about their 130 pound GSD's. It was getting very annoying.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

I think our girl will be on the smaller side too


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Congradulations! Sorry I had to miss it. Of course she did great, she is a wonderful dog! Go Mina!!


----------

